# some of the worst "training" I have seen.



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

How to create a sound sensitive dog for life.


What Team Red K9 owner Warren Diffey has you do to your dogs! | PopScreen


I wonder how many people showed up for the next class? Total Fail!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Seen this on FB. I cannot believe these dog owners actually followed through with this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

that video has been going round for a few months....I can't believe his clients allow this pointless exercise if they know their dogs can't handle it.


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for the old news. I have never seen it before. I thought the owner/trainer would take down this video asap. So I assumed it must be recent. Stupidest thing I think I have ever seen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also wonder why it was left up....he was concerned to be certain it was being recorded too.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't call that training. Testing maybe but I didn't see any training going on there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That was just totally idiotic thing to do!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW. 

I just love how all the people start SCREAMING at their dogs and strangling them when they crap themselves. Yeah, THAT'S going to help them with being okay around fireworks!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

One guys dog actually got away from him. I definitely wouldn't 'train' any of my dogs to be ok with sound like this.Crazy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sooo....THAT'S what happens when you gather a group of morons...I always wondered.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These dogs will probably never get over this. Jax was tied to a saddle rack while I was riding one day when a horse that was training went nuts. They cracked a whip to get him back. To this day, I can't get out a fly swatter without her running for cover. 

And those owners...WTH is wrong with them jerking on and screaming at their dogs who just had the life scared out of them. That one dog without an owner stayed in a down but you could see his ears laid back and his down like he was cowering and to scared to move.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, my heart broke for those dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anyone in Louisville, KY know of him? Is he still getting clients after that video?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

What's with training in the video name. Not even close to training. Those handlers are hilarious. NO! Dog goes anyway.

Seriously. Unless these dogs are being tested to ship out to a war zone, and even then, most were way too close to the fireworks, it's dangerous, I'm sure some got hit with debris!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't know the guy and have never heard of him. I have however, drawn a conclusion on a very short video. The guy is a moron. Without exception, one of the stupidest things I have ever witnessed from a self-proclaimed "dog trainer". 

DFrost

PS. If the trainer happens to read this, my bio will tell you where I work. Feel free to send me an email or PM, I'll gladly discuss why I think you are a moron.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, that's a great way to completely ruin your dog!

Here's a working video link for those like me who are just joining in today and the orignial has already been taken down. Given the disclaimer by the person who posted this one, it'll probably stay up.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another bad example


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too bad that dog didn't target his bare leg!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I literally feel sick to my stomach. Especially since right before that, those dogs were calm and trusting.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I was watching it, without sound, for about a minute and a half, going "I don't understand what everyone's so upset abo- Oooooh...."


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awful. How disgusting.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree- it's beyond ridiculous. There are a LOT of sad things about this video, but in my opinion, the most sad thing is that the dog owners (assuming it's the owners) really don't know any better. They took a step that MOST Americans don't even bother with- "professional" training. They expected that the trainer knew what he was talking about and trusted his opinion. The "trainer" told them that the dogs should be able to hold a down stay under this kind of distraction (which is insane!) and they bought it. You don't see a bunch of owners going "WTF Trainer? Why are we doing this??" Instead you see a bunch of owners trying to wrestle their dogs back into a down-stay because someone told them they should be able to do that.

The sad thing is that "wanna-be professionals" can have so much negative influence on their clients and that unless the client chooses to learn more and investigate, they really never will know this difference.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's so bad it's almost funny except the dogs are literally scared poopless. But the video does show how it goes with a gun shy dog, I mean they really are or they aren't. Some of these dogs are never ever going to be OK near the noise even with the best trainer and some of them didn't move a muscle.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

wildo said:


> I agree- it's beyond ridiculous. There are a LOT of sad things about this video, but in my opinion, the most sad thing is that the dog owners (assuming it's the owners) really don't know any better. They took a step that MOST Americans don't even bother with- "professional" training. They expected that the trainer knew what he was talking about and trusted his opinion.


My thoughts exactly. The average person doesn't spend hours reading up on professional dog training. They assume that the professional they've taken their dog to knows their stuff. It's so sad because these things really stick with the dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It was a stupid thing to do, but I wish he had given the dogs a chance to react and then see how long it took for them to settle before the owners stepped in. I wonder how many of the dogs freaked out more because of the owners reactions?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, what Wildo said. Very sad.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if he knew that most of the dogs wouldn't be able t hold the down,but did this anyway to 1.make the dogs look bad and 2. get more money? I don't know about him getting more money,but if he wanted to make the dogs look bad then I would say he did that,but also make himself look like a bigger ass.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Absolutely horrifying video! That's not training...it's just torture!!


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

[WHAT?!] Working with service animals I've trained my share to ignore sounds and that is not even close to how it is done. Why torture an animal with something like that is beyond me. Granted every dog I've had could sit 5 feet from that and not bat an eye but that takes months of conditioning starting extremely slow. From what I saw at the beginning of that very few of those dogs were anywhere close to being ready. For heavens sake they were getting restless just from the owner anxiety. You can't train them for noise if you are upset. And pinning a dog who is scared will only make it more scared. Why on earth is this person training anything. 

Maybe he should train his own head into a brick wall!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

WhiteSpirit said:


> Maybe he should train his own head into a brick wall!


 
Hahaha this made me laugh.


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh.


Your welcome


----------



## sweetGSD (Sep 19, 2011)

That was alwful! I was sickened! Those poor shepherds. I found nothing funny.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## sweetGSD (Sep 19, 2011)

That was just plain sad. I hope none of them have kids either.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

sweetGSD said:


> That was alwful! I was sickened! Those poor shepherds. I found nothing funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


what was found funny was me saying he should train his head into a brick wall. Not what happened to the dogs by that idiot.

Please read everything before commenting.

I know I have failed to a couple of times. It can be embarrassing :blush:


----------



## raerae0525 (Oct 5, 2012)

*The "training" videos*

These belong to me. The owner of Team Red K9 had an attorney contact me and is attempting to sue me for defamation. He actually does still have new clients as well as those seen in these video's ! They are not coming down unless a judge orders it so.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good for you raerae0525! I don't see how video's can be defamation. It's just up there for anyone to interpret as they see. You didn't edit it so it is what it is. And he can be heard asking if the person is getting it all or if he's in the way.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I agree, plus I see commenting is disabled so it's not like you are giving people a venue for making accusations. The video is what it is, people can interpret it for themselves. He's digging his own grave.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG...I thought the dogs were doing well and didn't understand what the fuss was about. Why on earth would you do that to a bunch of pups? Zeeva is terrified of noises like that. 

Is this what is referred to as flooding?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, it's flooding. Terrible, terrible way to train/teach!! 
What on earth was the point supposed to be? You evaluate noise tolerance for Schutz. with a gun, not fireworks! You're also not that close to it... no smoke or sparks, either. I'm more disappointed in the owners. Not ONE of them thought "this is a bad idea, and I"m not subjecting my dog to this"?? C'mon people, there are awful trainers all over the place, but in the end YOU are responsible for your dog/pup. You have to be its protector until it's old enough and mature enough to repay the favor. Would you think it was OK to take a toddler and do this with it? Some common sense and spine to walk away would be nice. People can't seriously be so naive that they can't recognize THIS extreme as being a bad idea, can they? Maybe I'm just a pushy person, but if someone's doing something to my children, my wife, my birds, or my dogs I'm going to step in and stop it! I guess that 'lack of respect for authority figures' when I was a teen was good for something....


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

raerae0525 said:


> These belong to me. The owner of Team Red K9 had an attorney contact me and is attempting to sue me for defamation. He actually does still have new clients as well as those seen in these video's ! They are not coming down unless a judge orders it so.



How could they? Its not defamation of character if its true! 
I had to chuckle when the one dog got away. This is just silly! What did they think was going to happen?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> sooo....THAT'S what happens when you gather a group of morons...I always wondered.....


It really is amazing how stupid people can be. A group full of all of those people and not one thought... hey, this might not be the best idea?? 



Liesje said:


> It's so bad it's almost funny except the dogs are literally scared poopless. But the video does show how it goes with a gun shy dog, I mean they really are or they aren't. Some of these dogs are never ever going to be OK near the noise even with the best trainer and some of them didn't move a muscle.


Exactly what I was thinking. I didn't know if I should laugh or just feel bad. It's like a combo of both. 

That Mal is definitely scarred for life.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

That is really really bad! You know I can understand wanting to expose your dogs to loud noises but that is the wrong way to do it!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Watching that second video with the bitework... how on earth does that even happen?!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

THere are an awful lot of GSD's and GSD mixes in that group. I would love to hear from one of the idiots who was stupid enough to let their dog go through that (and punish them during the process no less!)


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Watching that second video with the bitework... how on earth does that even happen?!


What is the link to the bitework video? I can't find that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Another bad example
> 
> Team Red K9 bloopers - YouTube


This one. (I don't think this could even be considered bitework....)


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

..omg......


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What a tool!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Just another proof of how the Milgram Experiment works


----------

